# Outside before 2nd vaccinations



## Rosiepoo (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,
I am picking up my puppy this weekend (finally!) and this is my first ever pet so I am so glad to have this forum to ask questions, you all seem very helpful and knowledgeable.
She will be 8 weeks when I get her and will have had her 1st vaccinations with 2nd ones at 12 weeks.
I know I need to socialise wee Rosie as much as possible right away and will carry her everywhere take her out to shops and my work etc and will attend my vets puppy socialisation classes.
However what about when she needs to wee when out and about. I take it I could put her down on a clean bit of ground to do her business but just make sure no other dogs are about?

Also I have penned of a small area in my garden where I will put her to wee and poo and plan on taking her out to it constantly right away and not use puppy pads in the house, and I have poochie bells. (I live in a bungalow so that makes this easier)
BUT can I let her out in the rest of the garden to play and maybe start practising recall at this early stage?
It is fenced it off with metal railings and it is secure, but cats do wander through quite often, and pre fence a fox used to be about. Are these reasons I should just wait until her second vaccination before letting her play in my garden.

Sorry for the double question here!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My advice is definitely out and about carried but not put down outside where other dogs may have been, generally when Chance was a pup we were only out for an hour or so at a time so she never needed to be put down for a wee. Ground where other dogs have been is fine if you know they are vaccinated - so friends houses and gardens fine, outside where unvaccinated dogs may be is not fine.

Your garden should be fine for playing as long as it is secure.


----------

